# Olive LK 254



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

One for the Shetland guys ,can any one give me any details of this one which I think would be about 10 tons Nett
Thank you
LL590


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

*Olive*

What time period is it?


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

1940-1955 by the photo off her


----------



## dodiewill (Jan 7, 2011)

*olive*

The olive was a 35-40 ft. boat that fished for herring and went to the line fishing from whalsay shetland around 1935 to late forty`s


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Dodie Will Many thanks..you do not know where she came to Whalsay from by any chance????


----------

